# Spot your sci-fi character...



## WaylanderToo (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 26, 2019)

slightly bigger...

https://thumbsnap.com/i/JkYrVjTN.jpg?0126


----------



## Alexa (Jan 26, 2019)

I spotted a Trek uniform on the platform, just a second before my antivirus blocked the image.


----------



## Daysman (Jan 26, 2019)

There's a _Dalek_ at the back... 3 versions of the _lost in space_ robot...


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, I spotted the _Discovery One_, but I couldn't see me until I looked at the bigger picture

Edit
I can't find E.T.

OK panic over, I've found him


----------



## Boaz (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, I found some of my faves... Ripley, Ruby Rod, Mork, a Ceylon, and Han Solo... alas, I did not spot Flash Gordon (1980), Malcolm Reynolds, Jeriba Shigan, Jolee Bindo, Wilma Deering, John Carter, nor Dr. Mordin Solus.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 10, 2019)

I liked seeing Captains Solo and Kirk armwrestling. I giggled.


----------



## picklematrix (Feb 10, 2019)

A few from Mars attacks was a nice touch.


----------



## farntfar (Feb 10, 2019)

Barbarella, Twikki and Leeloo on the balcony above the bar along with Jabba the Hutt (and Leia?) just behind the alien who seduced Toshiko in Torchwood.

Lots of Babylon 5, but I can't find any BSG, early or late edition.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 10, 2019)

The Robot Monster above the ".com"  The villain robot from the Black Hole at upper right, next to him is the one not voiced by Slim Pickens. Alf next to the swollen brain hemispheres thing from the 1950s;  I think I see Bender below the center balcony, but he is in the background & I needed the magnify the image (500%), so I am unsure.

The two cyclops squid guys from The Simpsons (from Atomic Submarine?) below Superman; The Martian from WotW; Spock & McCoy; 2 guys from TNG; a bucket of POPPLERs on the bar! Gremlins in the ceiling; a 1999 Eagle; a Romulan Bird of Prey; Maria (?) next to the phone booth; Robby near LIS robot (note the new LIS robot nowhere) Jabba the Hut: Martians from Mars Attacks; The ALIEN from ALIEN; I wonder the size of the original image?


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 10, 2019)

farntfar said:


> Barbarella, Twikki and Leeloo on the balcony above the bar along with Jabba the Hutt (and Leia?) just behind the alien who seduced Toshiko in Torchwood.
> 
> Lots of Babylon 5, but I can't find any BSG, early or late edition.


There's an old school Cylon Centurian at the back


----------



## farntfar (Feb 10, 2019)

Talking of Cylons, there's the robot from Metropolis by the TARDIS above the bar and Robbie from the original Lost in Space on the other platform.
Huey Dewey and Louey from Silent running are in the bottom righthand corner.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm pretty sure those three critters are actually from Batteries Not Included (I could be wrong -it's years since I was that film)


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 10, 2019)

If you look carefully at the car side of the bar you can see Darth Vader's hands and chest control panel. He's sat facing Quark's back. 

and also, over on the right hand side you can see Luke's hands on the rail


----------



## farntfar (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes I think you're right about the droids. H,D & L were more blockish and clumsy looking.

Did you see Mogwai and baby Groot on the bar? Also gremlins coming through the ceiling.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Feb 10, 2019)

And Dominar Rygal XVI from Farscape hoovering above the cafe.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes I did, nice touch 

Also if you look at the top through the skylight you can see ALL of the spaceships parked

But I see no vacuum cleaner attached to Domina Rygal XVI


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 10, 2019)

No Liberator or Kerr Avon


----------



## OHB (Feb 11, 2019)

Maybe I'm just blind, but I can't find any characters from Stargate or any of its 5,000 spinoffs. Though I do love that Robot Monster made it in (that's going way back), and seeing the Batteries Not Included fix-its warms my heart.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 9, 2019)

As usual I am late for the party.  Someone has created a grid and begun listing the partygoers:














						Who are the (numerous) patrons of the Warp Core Cafe?
					

I came across this very awesome, very large illustration by Jeff Carlisle named Another Night at the Warp Core Cafe. It features a vast amount of characters from a vast amount of franchises. I was ...




					scifi.stackexchange.com
				




I am really shocked to see no entry for I7.

Right there in plain sight is George with his Time Machine (1960).


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 9, 2019)

I just noticed that pictures are different.  The one I posted has more stuff in the upper right corner, like The Navigator and the Zanti Misfits.

And the Blade Runner Unicorn on the railing in the lower right corner.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Mar 9, 2019)

Quark at M3 and Tardis at H3.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Mar 9, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> I liked seeing Captains Solo and Kirk armwrestling. I giggled.


And Picard putting his hand over his face as he watched on (in exasperation?)


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 9, 2019)

psikeyhackr said:


> I just noticed that pictures are different.  The one I posted has more stuff in the upper right corner, like The Navigator and the Zanti Misfits.
> 
> And the Blade Runner Unicorn on the railing in the lower right corner.


And the woman at M6 is different.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 10, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> And the woman at M6 is different.



In the grid picture that is Inara, the courtesan from Firefly.  I don't know who is in the top picture.

At L9 there is Lady Jessica from Dune and Uhura from TOS but the upper picture has Mudd's Women from the TOS episode.

Jeez, have I got a head full of junk.  LOL


----------



## farntfar (Mar 10, 2019)

I assume X2,Y2,Z2 is Mork from Ork. The uniform is correct, but the face is a bit approximate.

Zira, from the planet of the apes has appeared next to him in the second photo, and Marvin from the film (  ) H2G2 has appeared on the balcony at the back.


----------



## Harpo (Mar 10, 2019)

No Zaphod? Sheesh, you guys are so unhip......


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder if it is impossible to sell this poster because it would violate so many copyrights.


----------



## Harpo (Mar 10, 2019)

I imagine only whoever made it could even try.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 10, 2019)

farntfar said:


> Lots of Babylon 5, but I can't find any BSG, early or late edition.



Isn't that the _Galactica_ herself at B8? Perhaps they've just arrived and haven't got landing clearance yet...

The Glaive from_ Krull_ is pinned up above the bar, at L4. Presumably Colwyn hadn't enough to pay his bar tab.


----------



## reiver33 (Mar 10, 2019)

Some of the smaller ships through the skylight; an Eagle from Space 1999 and (I think) a Hammerhead fighter from Space Above & Beyond. Plus Moya (Farscape), the alien ship from Alien etc., Voyager, the feminine ship from Battle Beyond The Stars, Serenity, classic Romulan Warbird, to name but a few.

I feel I should know the ship between Moya and Odyssey One but can't place it...


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Mar 10, 2019)

The robot from The Day the Earth Stood Still is at H8.


----------



## Bick (Mar 29, 2019)

There are loads more in the one you posted Psikey - including Barf bottom right (I'm half man half dog - I'm my own best friend), and Dr Who next to him.  This looks like a later version where he added many extra characters.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 29, 2019)

Bick said:


> There are loads more in the one you posted Psikey - including Barf bottom right (I'm half man half dog - I'm my own best friend), and Dr Who next to him.  This looks like a later version where he added many extra characters.



Yes, I didn't know there was an earlier version until I saw this thread.  I was surprised that no one had listed George with his Time Machine though.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 29, 2019)

reiver33 said:


> I feel I should know the ship between Moya and Odyssey One but can't place it...



It's the medical frigate from Star Wars.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jun 27, 2019)

Love this picture!
Came across something similar once, it was a picture with a hundred or more robots from tv and film, both are outstanding!!!


----------

